# Crate or confinement?



## Goldenlove2015 (Jul 7, 2015)

Cody is almost 4 months old now (I can't even believe it!) and I have to return to work since the summer is coming to an end. I'm facing a dilemma about how to keep him safe while I'm away. Since I had 8 weeks off for summer, we spent a lot of time together and I never was away for more than a couple hours at a time so I put him in his crate. He goes in there willingly and only cries if he has to be let out to go potty. We tried baby-gating him in the kitchen but he climbed over it very easily. He sleeps in his crate as well from 10pm to 5:30am.

Our plan is to have someone come let him out once or twice a day (depending on my schedule) to potty, eat lunch, and play. He will be going to puppy daycare one day a week to continue his socialization and we are starting his second round of obedience training, which will occur once a week. Cody is doing so great with potty training - he cries at the door if he has to go. We haven't had accidents in weeks. 

Some family members have mentioned that it's cruel to keep Cody in his crate from 6:30am - 10am, 1pm - 3:30pm, and again for bed. I found some very tall baby-gates that do not look climb-able. I wouldn't mind confining him to our kitchen since there isn't anything he can eat/chew but I worry that all our hard work with potty training will go by the wayside. His crate is in the kitchen so he could lay in it if we closed off that area. Any recommendations or ideas would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

If you feel his potty training is good enough and can get gates that are high enough he won't climb I think putting him in the kitchen is fine. As long as there aren't any hazards. We didn't crate. The kitchen was Chloe's area at bedtime and when we leave. Most of the time we still give her the kitchen only when we leave.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

If you can cordon off the kitchen with a non-climbable baby gate, I would go that way. Gives him a little more freedom. Max has never been in a crate.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah, I agree with Maxsdad that putting him behind a gate in the kitchen works. I had to do that with Bentley, especially for time outs, and he was good with it. The kitchen works well, even if they have an accident, and he is not restricted. Putting his crate in there is also a benefit for him. Just like Max, Bentley would not do a crate even at 8 weeks. We put him in our 5 X 8 bath, and he was good with it. They also love the cool kitchen floor, even in winter. You have to find ways of making it work for your dog first, and then you. :wavey:


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

You might want to try an x-pen attached to his crate. I have a 5 month old & would worry about her chewing on the cabinets, the rug...if confined to the kitchen. I currently have a 3 ft tall xpen connected to a 42in crate that she's doing well in, I have a dog walker come in 2x's a day & I try to stop in for lunch--it's working well for us.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I like your kitchen idea. I have never crated any of my dogs. For me, sectioning off safe areas worked well when they were young.


----------



## 115809 (Jul 27, 2015)

We just started leaving our 3.5 month old in the kitchen while we are at work (which is max 3 days a week) and you would be surprised! Rylee doesnt touch anything while we are gone. 
Only thing I would suggest is putting the crate in the kitchen. We come home and sometimes Rylee is in hers. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Goldenlove2015 (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks for all the great responses! I like the x-pen idea - does anyone have suggestions of good brands? Ones that will hold up well? Also, is it safe to leave him in that kind of confinement or should we just get a baby gate instead? I really appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## Stephanya (Jul 5, 2015)

We never crated Zoe because she absolutely hated it from day one. We ended up going the kitchen route, and if I'll be gone more than a couple of hours, I still put her in the kitchen at 6 months old. She gets the run of the house only if I'm gone two hours and she's been completely worn out; otherwise, she gets into trouble chewing walls and molding. Ugh! She never gets into any trouble in the kitchen, though, so if you can figure out a gate that your pup can't jump over, I'd recommend that route. Also, leaving your dog with a frozen kong is a great way to keep the leaving the house routine positive for your pup.


----------



## Goldenlove2015 (Jul 7, 2015)

Update: we bought a baby gate and have been leaving him the kitchen. I also installed babylocks for the cabinets. He's been doing great! No accidents, no chewing on woodwork or table legs. Yay Cody! So proud and pleased with his progress.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That's great. We never had a problem with Chloe chewing cabinets either.


----------

